# Meine kleine Story von der Gamescom 2011



## NonOC (23. August 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Freunde,

dies ist mein erster Post hier und ich möchte mich erstmal kurz vorstellen: Gebürtiger Hesse, zur Zeit 12. Klasse Gymnasiale Oberstufe, 18 Jahre alt.
Nach der Gamescom und dem Hinweis eines Freundes war ich davon überzeugt mich hier anzumelden. Bisher bereue ich nichts 

Doch nun zur eigentlichen Geschichte: (ein wenig gekürzt)

- Es war Samstag, der der 20.08.2011, 5 Uhr aufstehen war angesagt. Mit dem Bus richtung Stadt und mit dem Zug um 6:10 losgefahren.
- Der Zug war voll, offensichtlich wollte jeder Freak auf die Gamescom.

Eigentlich uninteressant, aber irgendwann kamen wir in Köln an und besuchten die ersten paar Stände (erster Eindruck: HALLELUJAH, IST DAS VOLL HIER!)
Aber das schüchterte uns nicht ein und wir zogen weiter durch die Messehallen, laute Musik hier, laute Musik da. Freaks hier, Freaks da (mich und meine Kollegen ausgenommen)
Mein Hauptziel war es eigentlich nur eine Runde Battlefield 3 zu zocken und massig Werbegeschenke einzusammeln. Dafür nahm ich es auch in Kauf 5h bei EA anzustehen hatte ich ja schließlich meinen FastPass gewonnen. Battlefield 3 war ein absolutes Highlight, die Vorbestellung bleibt bestehen. Ansonsten hatten wir noch die Chance das neue Trackmania anzuspielen, für alles Andere musste man schlicht und ergreifend zu lange anstehen.

Aber auch meine Gewinnspielsucht wurde befriedigt und so füllte ich fleißig eine Teilnehmerkarte nach der anderen aus, ohne Rücksicht auf den Abschluss von Abonements im Kleingedruckten.
Bisher habe ich noch keine Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten, aber ein Gewinnspiel geht mir einfach nicht aus dem Kopf: Das Adata Gewinnspiel, indem man eine S511 120GB SSD gewinnen kann. Jeder, der teilnehmen wollte, musste ein Bild mit dem Adata Logo oder einem Adata Produkt von der Gamescom auf die Pinnwand von Adata Europe auf Facebook posten.

Bisher wisst ihr nur die eher uninteressanten Dinge unseres Tages auf der Gamescom in Köln, wenn ich sehe, dass euch mein erster Post gefällt, bekommt ihr noch mehr zu lesen 

Peace, NonOC!


----------



## Pokerclock (23. August 2011)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande. Unsere Forenregeln (die du heute bestätigt hast) untersagen Eigenwerbung. Das gilt ganz besonders bei Gewinnspielen, um sich einen eigenen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Ich habe die betreffenden Stellen aus deinem Beitrag entfernt.



> Bisher wisst ihr nur die eher uninteressanten Dinge unseres Tages auf der Gamescom in Köln


Ich schätze mal mit der Aussage hat dann auch der Thread als Ganzes seine Berechtigung verloren.

PS
Offtopic ist in den Threads ebenfalls ungerne gesehen. 

-CLOSED-


----------

